# At the Q...if the Cavs lose....



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

I will tombstone Kyrie and throat punch Lebron!  Go Cavs! (Being a cleveland fan is hard business!)


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 12, 2016)

..hardcore destruction..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I will tombstone Kyrie and throat punch Lebron!  Go Cavs! (Being a cleveland fan is hard business!)


At least LeBrons crying got green suspended. What a bitch, that lebron.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2016)

Huge bitch move by Labron, what a soft pussy...Steph drops 40 on these clowns tonight and GS wins 103-97


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 13, 2016)

*growls in outrage


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2016)

Cavs won


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 13, 2016)

Cavalier..!!


----------



## electricslide (Jun 13, 2016)

LeBron is huge baby.. has he broke the record for losing the most nba championships yet? I swear that's what he's trying to do, not win em. Was hoping for golden state to win at home but that's okay they can just go take it all in Cleveland in front of all the fans of Cleveland and bitch ass LeBron. Ahh such disappointment lol


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Huge bitch move by Labron, what a soft pussy...Steph drops 40 on these clowns tonight and GS wins 103-97


LOL


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 19, 2016)

electricslide said:


> LeBron is huge baby.. has he broke the record for losing the most nba championships yet? I swear that's what he's trying to do, not win em. Was hoping for golden state to win at home but that's okay they can just go take it all in Cleveland in front of all the fans of Cleveland and bitch ass LeBron. Ahh such disappointment lol


LOL


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I will tombstone Kyrie and throat punch Lebron!  Go Cavs! (Being a cleveland fan is hard business!)


I'd pay to watch a tombstone of those 2. I loved Michael Jordan. He had class. His shoes still sell today. Funny to see kids wearing them that are to young to have seen MJ play. Don't see an LBJ shoe anytime soon. Big cry baby.


----------



## cassinfo (Jun 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I will tombstone Kyrie and throat punch Lebron!  Go Cavs! (Being a cleveland fan is hard business!)


Kyrie doing all the work right now!!! Where the F is king James??!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 19, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> Kyrie doing all the work right now!!! Where the F is king James??!!


Looks like green has him on lock.


----------



## texasjack (Jun 19, 2016)

Lebron heating up


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 19, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Lebron heating up


Who's going to win? 1:09 left.


----------



## texasjack (Jun 19, 2016)

Cavs are looking good all the sudden.


----------



## texasjack (Jun 19, 2016)

Called it


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Cavalier..!!


Straight Win.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 20, 2016)

Just glad thats over. Win 8 championships then I'm interested. Your first in 52 years. PEE U!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 20, 2016)

That's what I love about it..so unexpected..


----------



## electricslide (Jun 23, 2016)

Politics that's all the NBA is. Watch LeBron drive to the rim travels 9 times outta ten refs never call it. It's not just LeBron alot of players get away with it. But LeBron is supposed to be the best, and he can't even get to the rim without traveling. Tell me politics don't have anything to do with nba and NFL


----------

